# This is what I want to setup



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

This is the aquarium tank that I will be buying in the next 3 weeks.

125gal Tank

Stand

Fluval fx6

CyberPower CP1500AVRLCD Intelligent LCD UPS 1500VA 
900W AVR Mini-Tower

Finnex Digital Heater Controller with Deluxe 
Titanium Tube 800w ****

CaribSea Eco-Complete African Cichlid Substrates

3d Background...From Universal Rocks

AquaticLife T5 HO 72" 8 Lamp Fixture w/ Lunar Lights 
(AquaticLife Part# 420038)

My water t5est gave me the following results:

KH- 4 drops
GH-11 drops
PH-7.8

24- assorted Cichlids

Please let me know that you all think of this setup, and
what I need to do to my water.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Sounds like overkill for cichlids, but hey, it's your money.

Both the heater, and lighting seem way over the top, IMO.

When you say assorted Cichlids, what do you mean? Are you planning all fish from same region? Which region? 24 assorted from Lake Malawi or Tanganyika is different than 24 from CA/SA. Without more information on the specific fish, there is no way to offer suggestions on what to do with your water.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Why so much heat? I have an eheim jager 300W in the sump of my 180 and it stays 78F.


----------



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

The cichlids will be from Lake Malawi. I though the one heater would be better than two other heaters (using the 5w per gal of water). I though the more light the better. Please give me your ideas, that is why I have posted. This is my first all cichlid tank. What do you think of using LED lighting? So please tell me what you all think.

Rich


----------



## babbelman (Nov 2, 2014)

My history with that size of tank will only hold 24 fish I would try to add more but soon found I would be back to 24. The only way I got over 24 fish was to change my filtration in a major way. Looks good to me start with small fish all at the same time.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

LED is more efficient - I prefer it. I have t5HO, and LED both.

LED is also quiet with no ballast to cool.

5 watts per gallon of heat? I dont know about that. My eheim jager 300 works great in my 180 and Id never see needing 3 in any lifetime. Id go on manufacturer spec before some arbitrary rule number. A Jager 250 would do you fine, and is an excellent heater.


----------



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

Great....thanks for the tip, may save me some money. What kind of LED do you use......What should I look for in a LED light? I need a 72" light.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

I use a 72" beamsworks LED from ebay. It does all I need. Its a great light for around 150.00 Plenty of light, even if you decide to put plants in the tank.


----------



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks you all saved me some money. Changed the hearer and the lighting to LED. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

If you plan to get african cichlids I would go with a good full spectrum LED fixture. You will get better color reproduction that way. Something like the Current Satellite+ or the Finnex StingRay or MonsterRay would be good choices.

I have a 6500k Beamswork LED on my 75G malawi tank and its ok, but I don't like how the light reproduces color. Green and yellows look good, but reds and blues are definitely muted. A 10,000k Beamswork might be better, I'm not sure. It would, however, emphasize blue over anything else. The fixtures I mentioned above a fuller spectrum of light and thus a better CRI value (color rendering index).


----------



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

What do you think of this light? Green Element EVO Quad 72"-74" LED Aquarium Light Fixture - Reef Capable 96x3W


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Green element I think is the same company as beamsworks?

The finnex lights ARE better, but double the price. I have a finnex on my 40b. That light was $105.


----------



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

Would you use 2 36" lights, or 4 36" for better coverage?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

suunsu said:


> Would you use 2 36" lights, or 4 36" for better coverage?


Depends on how bright the lights are and how bright you want your tank. Four bright LED fixtures might be a lot for a freshwater tank and just cause algae to grow. With fish only tanks you want to worry more about the CRI than the brightness.

Green Element are made by beamswork. I believe they are their line of plant fixtures. I have one on my10G planted tank. Nice light, but its tinted a bit yellowish for my taste.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Id use a single six foot personally.

Are you going to do plants? My 180 is a low tech tank. I dose ferts, EI Low light / no Co2 weekly dosing. All anubias. That 6 foot fixture is WAY more than enough light. Too much, and often times I use the 4 ft T5NO fixture I have as a backup, otherwise I get lots of brown algae


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Thats my 180 under the 6 foot beamsworks. Its the one with the smaller LED's, I cant remember the count. Blue and 10K I think - I honestly dont recall - but brightness is no issue.

High light plants wont survive in a cichlid tank anyway.


----------



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks all. No it will be a unplanted cichlid tank. I think I am going to use white sand as the sub-straight, with a 3D background form http://www.universalrocks.com/aquarium- ... -olgas.htm
". What are you all using for a sub-straight and background. The tank is 72" long, so should I get 2 - BeamsWork 36"-40" Quad Double Bright LED Aquarium Light Fixture 52x1W, or 2 - Marineland Double Bright LED Light 36-40"?

Rich


----------



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

There will be no plants. It will be a cichlid tank. Anyone have any recommendations for a sub-straight, and rocks for the tank? Would anyone use a 3D background?


----------



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

Borsig said:


> Thats my 180 under the 6 foot beamsworks. Its the one with the smaller LED's, I cant remember the count. Blue and 10K I think - I honestly dont recall - but brightness is no issue.
> 
> High light plants wont survive in a cichlid tank anyway.


\

What kind of rocks did you use, they look great.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

For good substrate use pool filter sand. It's not pure, but; if you get the right kind, it is pretty close. Mine looks white under the LEDs I have. Plus, it's much cheaper than aquarium substrate. Typically, you can pick up a 50LB bag for less than $10.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

pool filter sand.

My rocks are from the local quarry. River rock. I just took the time to hand pick them.

I prefer zebra boulders actually. Google them. You will like them.


----------



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the info. It will help with my search for rocks.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Thats my 75. Those are "zebra boulders"


----------

